# My bad boys



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

FLEX IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Omg are they breeding


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

yep be careful Derekh :lol:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

showoff lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Megs Lad said:


> showoff lol


i did'nt include the megs g220 looks like a toy amongst the big boys :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Even I think that's excessive :lol:


----------



## gaz1000rr (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you want to sell the xc3401


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

gaz1000rr said:


> Do you want to sell the xc3401


sorry you can't sell you're babies what are you thinking man :lol:


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Do they need a new house?? LOOL
Nice stuff there


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

meh... cr4p


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> meh... cr4p


thought you might cringe :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just think... all that money you spent you could have bought a couple proper polishers with a green cable.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> just think... all that money you spent you could have bought a couple proper polishers with a green cable.


 you're nuts don't know what you mean :lol:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

That's just greedy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice machine


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

If a group of cows is a herd, what on earth is this?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The red army Nick :lol:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Perhaps its a Flexible of polishers :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

nick.s said:


> If a group of cows is a herd, what on earth is this?


A Pride of polishers. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick.s said:


> If a group of cows is a herd, what on earth is this?


a waste of money

Eh suspal


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> a waste of money
> 
> Just time before you see the light craig  :buffer:
> 
> Eh suspal


It's just time before you see the light Craig :buffer::lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You know why the Festool is green don't you Sus? It's because they are green with envy as they are not Flex's


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nick.s said:


> You know why the Festool is green don't you Sus? It's because they are green with envy as they are not Flex's


spot on Nick :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Send me the DA  want to try it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob royal mail have put there prices up priced me out :lol:


----------

